# Macbook console turn off display?



## monty0 (Mar 5, 2018)

I just set up an old 2008 macbook to run FreeBSD 11 and netatalk so it can be my time machine server. I notice that the laptop screen is always on. Is there a way from the command line to turn it off? I have not installed any GUI. My google searches didn't turn up anything, maybe I'm using the wrong terminology?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2018)

Recent versions of FreeBSD have switched to vt(4) instead of sc(4). One of the features that's still missing from vt(4) is the screensaver.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## monty0 (Mar 5, 2018)

Actually, would there be a way to have it boot up without turning on the display at all? I can already ssh in, I don't need any console access at the machine.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2018)

As it's a laptop, just close the lid?


----------



## monty0 (Mar 5, 2018)

Good idea, but unfortunately the display stays on when I close the lid. I'd like to save the power and not burn in the screen.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2018)

Ah, that's a shame. I was hoping the laptop would automatically switch off the screen. I don't have a MacBook to verify but found a Wiki page for it: https://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook. It's fairly old (made for FreeBSD 8) but should still give some valid pointers.

Maybe you can have a look at those SMC sysctl(8), maybe there's one to switch off the screen.


----------

